# Red paint code for Spaceliner



## conoy cruiser (Mar 20, 2018)

I want to re-paint some sections and am curious as to what brand/color is the closest match?


----------



## AndyA (Mar 25, 2018)

I don't know about Spaceliners, but for my 1960 Flightliner, Dupli-Color 317 Currant Red was a good match for the metallic red. Keep in mind that touching up a section is tricky; the eye can pick up small variations in color. And paint does fade. It's usually looks better if you touch up an entire component, such as a fender or a fork, rather than have a change in paint somewhere in the middle of a surface.
Have fun!


----------

